# EOI: Bribie passage spot tomorrow morning (Sun 25/11)



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Thinking about hitting 'the' spot tomorrow morning on sunrise. Just throwing this out to see if anyone else is interested.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

good luck mate
have got visitors so will be going for a look see last thing tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Xerubus,

80/20 at this stage .... might see you there.

RH


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

thanks dave.... did you manage to get out today in the boat? any luck if so?

no probs RH..


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

PM me the details Mark - I might be interested. can you give me a bit of a run down to?

What is the launch like? How far to paddle etc.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

PM sent mate.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

mark
no didnt go out today mate,the thunder and rain at 4am didnt sound too good,the wind
came in early out the front so opted to sort out my fishing cupboard/garage.Still going
at 5pm this afternoon.had a quick look at 6am this morning and there were only two boats there so if the weather
pattern repeats in the morning it should be OK


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

change of plans.... but I won't be heading out in the morning now. My better half has asked me to have a family morning, which is fair enough after the last couple of weekends.


----------

